
You cannot view PNGs of 4097 or 4098 bytes in Internet Explorer 6 - kccqzy
https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/help/822071/you-cannot-view-some-png-images-in-internet-explorer-6
======
craftyguy
Why is anyone still using IE6?

